# Metal Cutting Processes - Milling



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)

Metal Cutting Processes - Milling



















*mediafire.com 8b60674d5klvzpa*​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الملف


----------



## ahmed shawky (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Mechaniky_Methanex قال:


> شكرا علي الملف



اتمنى الاستفاده للجميع

​​


----------

